# Bichon cut on Cockapoos



## axtenren (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi all
Have you guys tried a bichon cut on your cockapoos? I tried it with Remi before and looks amazing. They did a teddy bear trim on the body and on the head left the beard and a visor. I couldn't find the picture. Ill post it once I found it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Let's see the pics! Most of us go for the teddy style initially I think, until we start our own style when we home groom


----------



## axtenren (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry I couldnt find the picture


----------

